# This Amused Me



## Cryozombie (Jul 31, 2003)

So I am posting it in Humor.  I especialy liked the part about how Aikido is only good for "getting your carrot wet"

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/thread?forumid=109536&messageid=1059575431&lp=1059623025


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2003)

> From Aikido, I learned that you can indeed "hook up" while you're training



Well, worth knowing I suppose.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *So I am posting it in Humor.  I especialy liked the part about how Aikido is only good for "getting your carrot wet"
> 
> http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/thread?forumid=109536&messageid=1059575431&lp=1059623025 *


That was funny. Can Kenpo guys join too?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 31, 2003)

HEY!! I resemble that remark!!!  

The guy who wrote that is an a__hole. He can just eat my shorts!
I have problems with that misguided, ill-informed message because of the following:

1. Steven Seagal is an Aikido practitioner, and I'm sure he wouldn't agree with the disparaging remarks made about his art. Aikido is for _pussys_???
2. A Taekwondo training hall is not a dojo, that's Japanese. A TKD training hall is called a *DOJANG!*
3. Most importantly, a TKD dobok is not a "Ff@$&%#TY white uniform"!!!

That knucklehead does have one thing right though, we TKD practitioners have been placed here by God to take over the 
entire martial arts world...HAHAHAHAHAHAheheheheheHAHAHAHAHA... :ticked: :EG: :lol: 


:moon:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2003)

... and it cracked me up anyway.  

Thanks ... I needed that !


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2003)

I bet ya this guy starts most of his other letters with the words "I never thought something like this would happen to me... but"  Everyone who trains with this guy (if he even trains) should beat him within an inch of his egotistical little life.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *HEY!! I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> The guy who wrote that is an a__hole. He can just eat my shorts!
> *



Heh heh.  I would doubt seriously the guy is over 14, reading it as a stupid rant, I really did find it amusing...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Heh heh.  I would doubt seriously the guy is over 14, reading it as a stupid rant, I really did find it amusing... *



Yeah, as much as I hate to admit it, that little snot nosed weenie did unleash a pretty comical rant...  

If I ever catch that pinhead I'm gonna kick him in the nads...   :rofl: :rofl:


----------

